# holden next season?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

broblog » Mikey LeBlanc interview: Holden 2010 + Videograss!

thats the best i could find, i know its not specifically what you want but better then nothing. the link that says 2010 outerwear will take you to a huge myspace pic page i didnt find too much though..


----------



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks man. i dont have any ideas where else to look, i have searched a lot of sites so far.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

just wait till next season. if you are going to order at the beginning of the season does it matter? order mid next season is the best bet.


----------



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

it kind of matters because if they dont have anything that i would want next season i would look much harder to find the everrett pants in my size before next seasons stuff comes out.


----------

